# KGG 2022-2023 kidding thread!



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m super excited to announce my breeding/kidding plans for this year! I’ll post the does and who they are bred to. 
First up is Andi! She is an unregistered Nigerian dwarf. She is already bred and confirmed via pee test. She is due November 8th. Bred to Bobby, also unregistered ND.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Pics loaded backwards. Andi wouldn’t let me get a good udder pic this morning. Her teats have gotten a little bit longer but not a whole lot of development since being bred.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Next up is Sukey. She is 50% Nubian with Kiko and Boer mixed in. She was bred on Sunday and if she settles will be due on February 3rd. She was bred to @Doe C Doe boers! little buck, Walter! He is 50% Boer with Kiko and Nubian mixed in.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

And my last 2 does, Ginger and Panda will both be bred sometime during October. Ginger is a registered Nigerian Dwarf and Panda is an unregistered Mini Nubian. Both will be bred to Maverick, my registered Nigerian buckling. Maverick is the black/white goat. Pic was taken a couple months ago.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Did you and @Doe C Doe boers! Find that you are right next door? 😅
That’s cool to have been close enough to meet up for a pairing!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes! We are neighbors but it took TGS for us to meet  It is nice having another goat person so close!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay! I'm super excited to see all your kids! Hoping your girls have smooth deliveries to healthy babies. 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Yes! We are neighbors but it took TGS for us to meet  It is nice having another goat person so close!


I thought I remembered you guys finding out that you were pretty close, but didn’t know you were right there. Lol
Good luck with your kiddings! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you! I’m super excited for kids!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Did you and @Doe C Doe boers! Find that you are right next door? 😅
> That’s cool to have been close enough to meet up for a pairing!


Literally right next door! I can’t wait for Sukey to kid and Andi I’ve never seen Nigi kids!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s really cool! Lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Hope all kiddings go textbook!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Geeez thats awesome for you 2! Neighbors with beautiful goats! How exciting!💕 Cant wait to see what the wee ones look like!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting!
All your goats look great!!
I am curious whether or not Sukey took.
Good luck with all of them!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thanks everyone! I’m SO excited as well! Madhouse, I’m also interested to see if she takes. I’m a bit nervous about it. Hopefully she takes and kidding is easy.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Exciting! Can’t wait to see all the kids!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How exciting! Fingers crossed Sukey has some chunky monkeys growing in there.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thanks y’all!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I am so excited to see your kids! I hope Sukey's pregnancy goes well for you and her and that she gives you the two little doelings you are hoping for! 😃


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thanks! Me too!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I forgot to say what I could get from the nigi breedings. Andi x Bobby I could only _possibly_ get moonspots because Andi has a spot on her rump that I asked CountyLine about she said it very well could be a moonspot. So that’s exciting! From Panda and Ginger x Maverick I could get polled and/or blue eyed from both crossings!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, how fun and exciting. I can’t wait to see what you babies you get!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Me too!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I wish you many female offspring!!!!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> How exciting! Fingers crossed Sukey has some chunky monkeys growing in there.


Not too chunky 😂🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Not too chunky


That’s what I was thinking!  Sukey is 10 years old. I failed to mention any ages.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They can be chunky without being giant! And that's why she needs a few of them. A whole gaggle of little chunky monkeys.


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Literally right next door! I can’t wait for Sukey to kid and Andi I’ve never seen Nigi kids!


Nigerian dwarf kids are so adorable 🥰 they are tiny and sound like baby kittens.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@KY Goat Girl well geez! How rude! You mentioned the pee tests, and FORGOT TO SAY WHO RECOMMEND THEM TO YOU?!?!?!?! HA! SO RUDE!​
YOU FORGOT TO PING ME!​
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! LOL​


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

1. Lil Boogie recommended them to me

2. @Lil Boogie there, I pinged you. 

3. Thank you!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Rosiethebabygoat said:


> Nigerian dwarf kids are so adorable 🥰 they are tiny and sound like baby kittens.


Oh I didn’t know that 😍


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> They can be chunky without being giant! And that's why she needs a few of them. A whole gaggle of little chunky monkeys.


I’ve heard this to be true… will have to take your word for it 😉


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> 1. Lil Boogie recommended them to me
> 
> 2. @Lil Boogie there, I pinged you.
> 
> 3. Thank you!


Can you use regular human pregnancy tests? Or are you buying this somewhere for goats?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice pairings.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Can you use regular human pregnancy tests? Or are you buying this somewhere for goats?


You can’t use human ones. Here is the link to the ones me and Lil Boogie used. 









Urine Pregnancy Test Strip - Sheep & Goats | EMLAB Genetics | United States


P-TEST Strip is a simple and fast test to diagnose and monitor pregnancy from the convenience of your farm. Our urine dip-stick test is 92% accurate and can be used for goats, sheep and deer. Everything is included in an easy-to-use strip to detect the "pregnancy hormone" estrone sulfate...




www.emlabgenetics.com


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> You can’t use human ones. Here is the link to the ones me and Lil Boogie used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man this is awesome


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> You can’t use human ones. Here is the link to the ones me and Lil Boogie used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for pinging😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I gotta ping you every time?  Just follow my thread


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> You can’t use human ones. Here is the link to the ones me and Lil Boogie used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, are these new? I was looking at pregnancy testing options just last year, or maybe it was two years ago, and I couldn't find anything like this!

Congrats on your breeding plans - I'm excited to see your kids!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thanks! I’m not sure how new they are. @Lil Boogie has a friend who has used them but I’m not sure for how long.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I know they've been around for at least a year, as my friend had used them last year. This is my first year using them and so far they are great


----------



## Nigerians (Feb 4, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> You can’t use human ones. Here is the link to the ones me and Lil Boogie used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link! I'm planning on breeding our ND girls in Nov. to get spring babies. We are very excited to see what our 2 year old buck will produce this season. He's a blue-eyed beauty.
Question: How do you collect a urine sample without waiting around for someone to pee?
I am also in KY. South Central.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Nigerians said:


> Thanks for the link! I'm planning on breeding our ND girls in Nov. to get spring babies. We are very excited to see what our 2 year old buck will produce this season. He's a blue-eyed beauty.
> Question: How do you collect a urine sample without waiting around for someone to pee?
> I am also in KY. South Central.


That’s cool! I’m in KY too!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Nigerians said:


> Thanks for the link! I'm planning on breeding our ND girls in Nov. to get spring babies. We are very excited to see what our 2 year old buck will produce this season. He's a blue-eyed beauty.
> Question: How do you collect a urine sample without waiting around for someone to pee?
> I am also in KY. South Central.


I went out at nap time with a cup and when the doe I wanted to test got up and walked around for a bit, I was right there waiting for her to squat. Didn’t take too long. The doe I tested was really tame. I’m dreading my skittish doe


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Maybe have a treat in one hand and a cup in the other… and stretch out really wide 😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I dying Boer Mama  i won’t have to worry about it for another 2 months or so so I’ll come up with something


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well with a ND..you dont have to stretch like you would with bigger breeds!😂🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Can you imagine me trying to do that to my big Boers and my short arms 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well with a ND..you dont have to stretch like you would with bigger breeds!


True but I’m afraid of her not peeing while I have her just to spite me


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Can you imagine me trying to do that to my big Boers and my short arms


 I can just imagine you trying to do Jade


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> True but I’m afraid of her not peeing while I have her just to spite me


My goats would do this…. Then pee as soon as I gave up


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I can just imagine you trying to do Jade


That would end badly for me 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> My goats would do this…. Then pee as soon as I gave up


Yep! Don’t they always?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> That would end badly for me


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If shes anthing like my wonderful girls, she would pee in your boot before a even getting close to a cup...stretched out or not! Not gonna do it!🤣😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Catching pee in a cup from a goat takes some kind of super talent. I was stalking the thread where you and Lil Boogie were talking about the tests, so I bought some for the future but I have no idea how I’ll ever collect the pee. It’s hard enough for me to catch their pop for fecal samples.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> View attachment 238084


A bit longer handle and it would be perfect 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> View attachment 238084


Oooo good idea. Lol I just used a plastic cup for the doe I’ve done already.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> Catching pee in a cup from a goat takes some kind of super talent. I was stalking the thread where you and Lil Boogie were talking about the tests, so I bought some for the future but I have no idea how I’ll ever collect the pee. It’s hard enough for me to catch their pop for fecal samples.


It was pretty easy for me. I waited and waited though and nothing. Then I pretended I was going to take them for a walk and once she got moving a little bit she squatted and I caught it. It helps that she’s a mama’s girl.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Mine like to squat in front of me and pee in the fresh clean shavings right after I clean.. to show me what they think of my efforts of course. I bet I could just sweep up the barn and viola a sample 🤪


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Andi was 103 days along today!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I put Ginger and Panda in with Maverick in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

As for Sukey, I think it was a false heat and about 8 days later she really was in heat, standing by the boys ALL. DAY. LONG. Flagging, rubbing the fence, etc. so she was bred again and if she settles she’s now due February 11th.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Andi is looking very dramatic today 😂.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Glad you caught her in a real heat!
I’m sorta afraid 1/2 the girls I think are bred, are going to be coming into heat again this month. 😆🤷🏼‍♀️😜


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Andi is looking very dramatic today .


That’s her throwing a tantrum because I wouldn’t let her have the big spray. She’d drink it if I allowed her to


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Glad you caught her in a real heat!
> I’m sorta afraid 1/2 the girls I think are bred, are going to be coming into heat again this month.


That’s my worry with everybody!  Andi is 3 months along but I still freak out every time she wags her tail a little and I’m always telling her “you can’t be in heat so stop that”


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😉👍


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> That’s her throwing a tantrum because I wouldn’t let her have the big spray. She’d drink it if I allowed her to


My Meriwether does this too. It’s his “look at me, mom” stance. He does it cause he knows I’ll come over. 😂. He also does it on the barn camera when he knows I’m watching 😂.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So slight change of plans. I was going to let Maverick have Ginger and Panda and put them together on Thursday. The boys have been in strong rut (obviously lol) and I am starting to feel bad for not letting Bobby in on the fun. So I think I’ll let him have Panda. Neither Panda or Bobby are registered so it doesn’t matter who Panda is bred to, they couldn’t be registered either way. This way, Bobby also won’t have to be alone why Maverick has fun  So it will work out. A bit disappointed the kids are destined to be Chamoisees but I’ll live. Lol This way the kids could have wattles  

















Bobby and Panda. 

















Ginger and Maverick


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Maverick is copper from pee. Not deficiency


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Andi has 32 days to go to 145! I locked up the girls last night so I could see her true baby belly this morning before she ate anything.









Her half sister was this big on her due date with a single so I’m hoping that since Andi is this big with still a month to go that she will have twins. I really want at least twins from her because if it’s twins then I already have a home lined up!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Anyone want to start guessing how many?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I say two.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Twin, one of each.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Twins, bucks ( I’m gonna say both bucks that way she’ll be “bad” and have girls ) 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Twins


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Twins, bucks ( I’m gonna say both bucks that way she’ll be “bad” and have girls )


Sounds good  Watch that backfire on us and end up with two bucks


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Sounds good  Watch that backfire on us and end up with two bucks


Mayday!!!! 😳😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

sending doe energy your way 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Buck-doe twins!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

_Whispers quietly_ Twin girls!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm going to be the odd one out, but I'm going with one doeling! I'll probably be wrong, but that's what I'm guessing! 😄


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Buck doe twins- good luck! 🍀 🍀🍀


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im going single kido..and it starts with b---ling...sorry. I didnt want her to know🤫


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So many guesses! Lol Andi was a triplet and Bobby, the buck she’s bred to, was a singleton.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'ma say a single


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Change in plans again. Lol I’m the most indecisive person in the world. If y’all saw my “Haven’t shared in awhile” thread, you saw that I mentioned Bobby went to a friend’s house so Maverick could have both Ginger and Panda. That friend is Doe C Doe! Last week I decided was going to let Bobby have Panda instead. But then realized that with the limited space I have for the goats, I only have two pens, not three like I need, so I can’t separate how I’d need to. So I went back to the original plan and Doe C Doe is going to use Bobby as her heat detector. Lol 









My boy on the way there. lol yes we live so close we can put our goats in the back of the truck.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

And we are in the county. Probably by now, the neighbors are used to us taking goats to each other’s houses


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Oh, it’s them two girls and their goats again 😅🤣😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Just about  We drive past the people we bought our house from (Mennonites) and they probably think “Why did we sell to those people? Texans are crazy”  My brother says that when we put fences up, shelters, move things around, etc. they probably think we are “Texifying” everything


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> And we are in the county. Probably by now, the neighbors are used to us taking goats to each other’s houses


My grandma noticed 😂. I need to bring Walter over to visit Sukey I’m sure she would _love_ that 🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Just about  We drive past the people we bought our house from (Mennonites) and they probably think “Why did we sell to those people? Texans are crazy”  My brother says that when we put fences up, shelters, move things around, etc. they probably think we are “Texifying” everything


Bigger is better? Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> My grandma noticed . I need to bring Walter over to visit Sukey I’m sure she would _love_ that


I’m sure she would


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Bigger is better? Lol


Yup!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So an update: 
1. I won’t be posting udder updates on Andi because I have sort of a “bet” going with some friends on here. They think I can’t keep from telling everyone as soon as she starts her udder and I want to win this. Lol So sorry every one. Once she has kidded y’all will get udder pics! 

2. Ginger and Panda both looked like they were bred today. I think Ginger short cycled last week. Fingers crossed they were both bred today when I wasn’t around and that they both settle! They would be due March 9th if they do. 

3. Sukey came back into heat today and I’ve made the decision to officially retire her. It breaks my heart. Her mom was our very first goat over 10 years ago and once Sukey is gone, we won’t have any more of our original bloodlines. But I’m sticking true to what I said a few weeks ago when she was bred. I said that if she came back into heat again, I wouldn’t try breeding her again. I think this is how it’s meant to be. I’ve been trying to get her bred since June and no luck. She might be infertile now. She’s 10 1/2 years old now. 

4. Ginger and Panda got a break from Maverick today and along with Andi, I let them loose in the yard to eat leaves! 


















































Sukey and Andi cuddled tonight.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I guess Andi’s udder will be a mystery until she kids!
I am excited for you that Ginger and Panda got bred, and excited for them that they got to eat leaves. Those look like yummy leaves! 😋 
So sorry that Sukey did not take. Good for you to stick with your decision, even though it is hard. I am in the same situation as you with my doe Willow, only she is 5 years old, not 10. I tried to breed her several times last year, and now she doesn’t even come into heat.
That is such a sweet picture of Sukey and Andi cuddling! 💜


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I wanted to laugh about your bet, but the pics were too cute so I had to choose a different reaction 🤣
Sorry about Sukey. Really wish you had a doeling from her!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> I guess Andi’s udder will be a mystery until she kids!
> I am excited for you that Ginger and Panda got bred, and excited for them that they got to eat leaves. Those look like yummy leaves!
> So sorry that Sukey did not take. Good for you to stick with your decision, even though it is hard. I am in the same situation as you with my doe Willow, only she is 5 years old, not 10. I tried to breed her several times last year, and now she doesn’t even come into heat.
> That is such a sweet picture of Sukey and Andi cuddling!


Yup! It will stay a mystery until kids hit the ground! 
I’m excited for Panda and Gin kids as well! And they loved being out today! 
Thank you, and I’m sorry about Willow


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I wanted to laugh about your bet, but the pics were too cute so I had to choose a different reaction
> Sorry about Sukey. Really wish you had a doeling from her!


 

Thanks. She has only had 3 doelings her whole life and the first one she had (who would be 7 now) was so beautiful and I really kick myself for not keeping her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Sooooo Gin and Panda weren’t bred and idk why they looked like they had muck butt the other day  Good news is Ginger was in a standing this morning! I’m betting Maverick bred her but I didn’t actually see anything happen. We went somewhere tonight and I came home and put Mav and the girls in the barn. (It was 11:30 by the time we got home and I made it out there) I had noticed before we left this evening that Panda was flagging and her and Ginger were fighting and Maverick couldn’t choose which one to go for lol Then when went out there I put them in the barn and watched them for a few mins. I guess Ginger isn’t standing anymore. Panda was flagging and Maverick was blubbering and making a few half hearted attempts to mount. I watched them and I was videoing them run around the stall because Ginger was just trying to get away from them and then Maverick got Panda! Video graphic evidence  I’m betting he will get her a few more times. Assuming Ginger is bred as well, this puts them both due March 11th! Hopefully they both settle!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’m so excited!!! 😆


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

The goats eating the beautiful red leaves… so pretty. Fingers crossed for the girls to settle this time around.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I hope they settled this time! I’m starting to see some blubbering again from my guy. After not really noticing anything… so I think some of my girls are coming back into a heat and I’m trying to see which ones 🤷🏼‍♀️
hopefully I get a cpl early kids! 🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good wishes for settled does!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank y’all! I really need them to settle this time because I keep saying “I give up trying to keep track of heat/breed/due dates since they keep playing games. I’m glad I actually saw it happen so I know for sure a date that needs to be written down. It’s been a weird year (and not just for me, I know) with does cycling


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just keep your eyes👀 on them. I had 1 do a few tailwags, but not alot. Im wondering if it was just that time, but she was already bred. It only happened a couple of times, so Im hopeing she is bred!. We will all be on edge, until those udders start filling!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

20 days left til day 145 for Miss Andi!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So close!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its getting closer!😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm so excited to see what she has!! 😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Dandy Hill Farm, we get to have a kidding race! Panda and probably Ginger are due only two days before Sugar!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm, we get to have a kidding race! Panda and probably Ginger are due only two days before Sugar!


Ooo, how fun!! 😍


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I’m excited for other people’s kids… 2 legged or 4… other people’s kids are the BEST


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

🤣😂☝ aint that the TRUTH!🤣😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ Ditto that. 😁


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's not long to wait at all! So exciting! 😃


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Andi is getting close. That’s so exciting!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Andi has 6 days until her due date! Anyone want to guess what day she will go on? Her mom, as a 2F with triplets, went on day 147 and her maternal half sister, as a FF with a single, went on day 153.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So exciting!! As much as I _really_ want her to have twins for you....I'm going to change my guess (if that's okay 😅) to a single doeling. I'll also guess that she'll kid on the 13th.

P.S. I was going to ask you how her udder is coming along.....then I remembered that you had little "bet" going on with someone. 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m gonna say on the 10th 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm gonna still say twins, and she'll go the 12th! Goodluck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just from the top view. Really need a side view also. Single on due date.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> So exciting!! As much as I _really_ want her to have twins for you....I'm going to change my guess (if that's okay ) to a single doeling. I'll also guess that she'll kid on the 13th.
> 
> P.S. I was going to ask you how her udder is coming along.....then I remembered that you had little "bet" going on with someone.


Well actually everyone decided they want to get updates so it doesn’t have to be a secret anymore.  She literally has no progress but her half sister didn’t even begin her udder until a few days before.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Just from the top view. Really need a side view also. Single on due date.











Here’s a side view. She’s pretty deep for her age so I’m hopeful she’s super good at hiding a second. Really this pic doesn’t even do her depth justice. The other day her belly was literally just 4 inches from the ground


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

The 10th-13th would be the ideal days for her to kid because of so many plans made with family but of course she will wait until everybody is here and kid while having a big meal with family so I miss it


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

I was going to say she will go whatever day you don’t want her to go lol. I hope she goes with you there. I say the 11th with a single doeling 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe code of honor will tell us when. 🥴😁


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You made sure to get that last picture with her leg forward so we can't catch a glimpse of her udder, am I right? 🙃😂

I can't remember what my guess was, but I'm saying a single too!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I didn’t have it planned that way but Andi did lol Are you hinting you’d actually like an “udder” pic even though there’s nothing there? Lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I didn’t have it planned that way but Andi did lol Are you hinting you’d actually like an “udder” pic even though there’s nothing there? Lol


Naw, that's okay. I sure don't want to be the one that makes you lose your bet. 😛


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I won’t be at any loss  Everyone decided they couldn’t make it without udder updates. I thought about going through with it anyways and being mean but I’m not that kind of friend 
I took these tonight. It’s hard to see though


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Andi is officially in the clear to kid. She’s on day 140 right now! It honestly seems like I bred her just last week. Time flies.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Time really does seem to fly! I can't remember if you mentioned this before or not, but have you been able to feel her kid(s)?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Time really does seem to fly! I can't remember if you mentioned this before or not, but have you been able to feel her kid(s)?


I’m pretty sure I felt one once last week and @Doe C Doe boers! Tried as well and had felt babies and we saw them move from the outside.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Time flies.. little Andi all grown up and you about to be a grandma to her babies 😂❤😜


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I know  It seems like yesterday she was this tiny


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Now you can compare her baby pic to her baby’s baby pic to see who the baby looks like most 😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yup!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I know  It seems like yesterday she was this tiny
> View attachment 240469


You can still see her duck!!! 😂😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> You can still see her duck!!!


Yes! I saw that when she was just a few mins old and I’m so glad it hasn’t changed like some markings can.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Yes! I saw that when she was just a few mins old and I’m so glad it hasn’t changed like some markings can.


Me too it’s adorable 😂


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm surprised she doesn't have more of an udder going. Does it concerned you that she isn't filling more? 🤔 I know I'd be worrying. 😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m not concerned since her maternal half sister didn’t fill at all until like 2 days before kidding. But I sure wish she did have an udder going. If it weren’t for her not coming back into heat and feeling babies, I’d think she’s not bred. Her backend looks preggo as well. I’m think she’s definitely gonna go another week at least. Watch her kid fill her udder tonight and kid tomorrow just because I said that


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh man, I sure hope Murphy isn't a late filler. I think I'd go crazy if that happened with her. 🤪🥴


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m going crazy with Andi so I really hope Murph Murph fills for you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> View attachment 240364
> 
> Here’s a side view. She’s pretty deep for her age so I’m hopeful she’s super good at hiding a second. Really this pic doesn’t even do her depth justice. The other day her belly was literally just 4 inches from the ground


Pearl was like this, narrow but deep… she had twins


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Fingers crossed for a smooth kidding!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Pearl was like this, narrow but deep… she had twins


That gives me hope! That’s what I’m really hoping for.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yeah I cheated and had an U/s so I didn’t have to guess how many but I said to my husband a lot it was hard to believe she was having 2


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Andi is on day 144 and there were some big changes from this morning to this evening. She’s been driving the boys crazy all day because her hormones are whacky right now. She’s dropped, her ligs are very squishy compared to a few days ago, still no udder but her teats have changed a little bit. She’s been a big brat to everyone today  She had some clear discharge and it looks like she had more earlier today because her legs were a little sticky/wet. There’s a few things I’m not gonna tell her. 
1. That it’s supposed to be 27* this Saturday night
2. It’s not her official due date yet
3. I’m not gonna be home a lot for part of the weekend. 
Lol I’m gonna put her in the kidding stall around 9-10 tonight. I think she is in early labor. Actually I think the reason for it is she knows I have a cold  Goats.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t think pics do everything justice.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Well sounds like that's a lot of reasons for her to go sooner rather than later. 😬 I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Well sounds like that's a lot of reasons for her to go sooner rather than later.  I hope you feel better soon!


I thought so. I hope she goes soon. I’ve kinda been relaxed because I figured she’d wait another week. Now all of the sudden she’s looking closer than I thought.  
Thanks! I feel better than I did this morning.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’ve kinda been relaxed because I figured she’d wait another week.


That's generally when they strike. 😂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with her, and I hope you are mostly over your cold!
I can’t believe she is still so slim looking!
She is a beauty.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hope you feel better soon! 
Gosh, miss Andi sure is good at hiding her pregnancy! 🤯 I'm sure some does would kill for that. 🤪🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thanks! 
I know she is!  It’s a bit annoying for me though. It makes it 100x harder to know how close she is


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Nothing new from Andi this morning. Still lose and squishy but I didn’t notice anything else. Here’s a pic from 3:30am


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Do you keep your does separate for awhile when getting close to kidding?
Just curious how other people do things. I tend to let mine stay with the herd unless weathers wet when I think their gonna go. But I know that’s risky cus I have missed them that way! 😅
I figured if they are shut in for a week I’ll be needing to get their stall cleaned out by the time they are ready kid!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

When mine are looking close I put them in the stall overnight and if they look about the same the next day I let them back out. If they look really close to kidding I leave them in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗🙏


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I checked on Andi a few hours ago. Her sides are way more sunken.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Any updates on Andi?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Oh my gosh yes! It’s been like 3 whole weeks and we thought she was getting close back on the 8th! Do you have cute little babies you’re hiding out from us?!? 🤩


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Hey, I know it’s been awhile since I last updated. It’s been crazy here and I’ve had a lot of frustration with the goats. First off, no Andi babies. I’m so stumped and frustrated on this one. So she was bred June 16th and never came back into heat, her heats are very obvious. She went the whole 5 months with no heat cycles. About day 62ish I pee pregnancy texted her and it was positive, just not the correct color for how far along I thought she was/should have been. The color of the strip was about 20 days earlier in pregnancy which means she could have been bred the next cycle around July 4th when I wouldn’t have been paying attention but that would have had to of been through the fence because Andi and Bobby were never together except for June 16th and 17th. And like I said, she didn’t come into heat all that time. She got bigger (could have been all the food I started giving her thinking she was eating for 2-3 🫣), and me and @Doe C Doe boers! Even, so we thought, felt, heard with a stethoscope, and saw babies ripple on the outside. So this doesn’t fit together very well. She never had any udder development. So on day 144 since being bred, she had some discharge and was snorting and a thing like she was in heat and me and my mom thought it was just hormones with getting ready to kid. Fast forward a few days and I thought maybe that was a heat and thought I’d see what happened in 18-21 days and see if she does it again. I go out to do chores tonight, 19 days since then, and she’s in heat. Boy was I mad.  I chewed her out. I thought maybe she had a cloudburst or something. But it was Bobby’s first time breeding a doe when I put them together and he “bred” her so maybe he just didn’t quite have it all figured out yet. He was 7 1/2 months old at the time. Anyways, today she was bred again several times and definitely has more muck butt than when she was “bred” before. I’ll put them together again tomorrow to be sure. This puts her new due date April 20th. 

Ginger and Panda were both bred by Maverick on October 17th and their due date is March 11th! Neither came back into heat that I saw so hopefully they are both bred! 
Here’s a few pics


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, Andi has really been stringing us along! I can see why you were mad! 
Now it’s another long wait for Andi and Bobby babies!
I hope everyone is bred now.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Dang- sorry that turned out like that! You’ll have a lot to look forward to this spring tho! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I know! I was so looking forward to my baby goat fever relievers.  It’s been over a year now since my last baby goat. Because of Andi, now I’m worried Panda and Ginger will do it to me now  The buck used for them was also inexperienced before breeding them.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You just did the visit date with them too, huh? So didn’t leave the girls in with him for a whole month?
I sure hope they are all bred for you!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

For Maverick, I left him with his girls for about a month. But now both times getting Andi bred it’s not working out to keep her and Bobby together for that long so last night they were together for about 5 hours, and we just got home from church so I’ll go put them together again.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

That little stinker. Hopefully they all took this time. She was supposed to help me with baby fever too! I guess it’s ok Andi but you better have babies this time


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She better! Or else… idk what I’m gonna do to her  I have a lot of empty threats


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Dang it, how disappointing 😕. I hope we get cute babies from her in 5 months!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Me too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@CaramelKittey I saw in your thread you asked to be mentioned so you wouldn’t miss any kidding threads. Mine is pretty crazy lol


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> @CaramelKittey I saw in your thread you asked to be mentioned so you wouldn’t miss any kidding threads. Mine is pretty crazy lol


Thank you!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Time for an update! I got pics of Ginger and Panda last night! Panda is huge already. She’s always been on the thin side but the past month she’s really gotten bigger. And she’s on 76 days along now. I _think_ she might be starting an udder. _Juuuussst_ barely though. I’m already guessing triplets for her. 
Ginger is a bit big as well but she’s a plump goat so it’s not too much of a sign. I’m thinking she will have twins, not sure yet though. 
They are both due March 11th! 
Here’s some pics!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Isn't it a bit early for an udder on Panda? 🤔 I do agree that there might be the start of something there.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Isn't it a bit early for an udder on Panda? 🤔 I do agree that there might be the start of something there.


I've had goats start udder at two months along🤷‍♀️


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Yay! seeing the progress of babies on the way is so fun! Panda is just an overachiever maybe she’ll be your best milker


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Isn't it a bit early for an udder on Panda?  I do agree that there might be the start of something there.


That’s what I was thinking but I do think her teats look a _tiny_ bit different than before she was bred (had a pic but I must have deleted it ). And if she doesn’t have 2+ kids in there that could be why she’s already starting one


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yuki said:


> Yay! seeing the progress of babies on the way is so fun! Panda is just an overachiever maybe she’ll be your best milker


I’m thinking she might (if I can get her to be good with stand training ) because her breeder told me that her mom was way over producing for her twins as a FF. So I’m hoping Panda will be like that too!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Stand training is the best. Hopefully she’ll pick it up fast


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She actually does good on the stand itself and letting me touch her (she’s still on the skittish side but getting better) but it’s just touching her teats and where her udder will be that is hard. She starts jumping around.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> She actually does good on the stand itself and letting me touch her (she’s still on the skittish side but getting better) but it’s just touching her teats and where her udder will be that is hard. She starts jumping around.


Maybe once she has her babies she will get better


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Just keep petting down her legs and feeling her udder area for a minute every time she eats and pretty soon she’ll ignore it.
I’ve been feeling one of my doelings quite frequently since she’s going to a dairy operation after kidding. Just trying to help them out and getting her used to it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

A lot can change when they freshen as far as udder sensitivity goes. That switch just might flip once she's used to babies nursing her.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> She actually does good on the stand itself and letting me touch her (she’s still on the skittish side but getting better) but it’s just touching her teats and where her udder will be that is hard. She starts jumping around.


Hopefully you have good hobbles 😂. Pearl was like this and required some extensive tie downs there for awhile…


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yuki said:


> Maybe once she has her babies she will get better


That’s what I’m thinking. I’m hoping once I have to get her on the stand every day she will realize she just needs to put up with it and then she can go


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> A lot can change when they freshen as far as udder sensitivity goes. That switch just might flip once she's used to babies nursing her.


I think so. When I was little I would always try to milk Sukey for fun but since she wasn’t a milker she didn’t like it. So, I’d trick her by putting one of her kids on the stand too and then she thought it was the kid


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Here’s a good pic I got of the girlies tonight at chore time


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are so stinkin' adorable. 🥰 

What's your guess for color of kids they are going to have? Not talking real science here, just saying gut feeling guesses. 😄


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I really don’t have any guesses on color  Haven’t really thought about it either lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are looking good.

Really good advice given. 😊


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I really don’t have any guesses on color  Haven’t really thought about it either lol


Or maybe I should put it this way, any hopes for any colors? 😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Or maybe I should put it this way, any hopes for any colors?


Hmm, definitely hopes lol From Panda I feel like there isn’t too much u could get color-wise. She’s a Cham and Maverick is just black/white so I could get either of those. I’d prefer black/white like Maverick. I think (seeing some of the goats in her lines when I got her) Panda has the black gene so I have a good chance of getting that. For Ginger, I’d love for her to have gold with blue eyes just like her. Lol I think that’s what she might give me anyways because her dam and maternal grandsire were light gold. Her sire was buckskin (he was a chocolate buckskin as a kid and his black cape extended making him look black) and the only picture I can find of her sire’s dam is a “black” goat but I’m thinking she’s a chocolate buckskin whose cape extended as well. Buckskin isn’t dominant over gold right, @CountyLineAcres and @Dandy Hill Farm?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Hmm, definitely hopes lol From Panda I feel like there isn’t too much u could get color-wise. She’s a Cham and Maverick is just black/white so I could get either of those. I’d prefer black/white like Maverick. I think (seeing some of the goats in her lines when I got her) Panda has the black gene so I have a good chance of getting that. For Ginger, I’d love for her to have gold with blue eyes just like her. Lol I think that’s what she might give me anyways because her dam and maternal grandsire were light gold. Her sire was buckskin (he was a chocolate buckskin as a kid and his black cape extended making him look black) and the only picture I can find of her sire’s dam is a “black” goat but I’m thinking she’s a chocolate buckskin whose cape extended as well. Buckskin isn’t dominant over gold right, @CountyLineAcres and @Dandy Hill Farm?


Correct, Gold is dominant over Buckskin.

For Panda's kids, since (or at least I think) she is a Cham carrying Black and Maverick is Black carrying Black, there is a 50% chance of their kids being Black and a 50% chance of them being Cham.

For Ginger's kids, hopefully @CountyLineAcres can help you with that. 😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I have pictures of parents and a few grandparents as well if those are needed


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I took all the goaties (including the boys) on a walk up our hill tonight.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lucky goaties!! I bet they loved it!!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

They got the tall one to get the branches down for them


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lucky goats going for a stroll for their live Christmas tree 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Sukey provided for her peasants 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Sukey provided for her peasants


Yes she did.  That’s like, the nicest thing she’s done all year (pun intended)


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Last night I had Panda on the stand and I got a belly and udder pic. I’m pretty sure she’s got a lil udder bump going on since I last took pics 👀 She’s super hairy so it’s hard to tell. I’d love to shave her 😅


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Looks like there’s a little something there!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

More like several little something’s


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love your new profile pic btw


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks! That’s tick


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So exciting! 😃


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So I did end up shaving enough to be able to see their udders developing. 👀 
































Pics loaded every other one 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Little baby udders!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So cute!! 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They’re getting started! 🤩


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Makes me wanna say.." peek - a - boo" 🤣😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m sooo excited. I think I’m to that crazy point where I take an udder pic everyday


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m sooo excited. I think I’m to that crazy point where I take an udder pic everyday


It’s ok we all do it at some point in caring for goats 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

How did they tolerate the shave? 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Well Panda was NOT happy with it. She jumped all around on the stand and I almost got kicked in the face a few times lol then she _kinda_ settled down and realized I want giving in. Ginger was a little uncertain about a buzzing, vibrating contraption but she did good. She just squatted and I couldn’t see very well so Panda got the better shave. Which is fine because she’s the one I couldn’t see very good because she’s darker lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Hmm, definitely hopes lol From Panda I feel like there isn’t too much u could get color-wise. She’s a Cham and Maverick is just black/white so I could get either of those. I’d prefer black/white like Maverick. I think (seeing some of the goats in her lines when I got her) Panda has the black gene so I have a good chance of getting that. For Ginger, I’d love for her to have gold with blue eyes just like her. Lol I think that’s what she might give me anyways because her dam and maternal grandsire were light gold. Her sire was buckskin (he was a chocolate buckskin as a kid and his black cape extended making him look black) and the only picture I can find of her sire’s dam is a “black” goat but I’m thinking she’s a chocolate buckskin whose cape extended as well. Buckskin isn’t dominant over gold right, @CountyLineAcres and @Dandy Hill Farm?


@CountyLineAcres


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Well Panda was NOT happy with it. She jumped all around on the stand and I almost got kicked in the face a few times lol then she _kinda_ settled down and realized I want giving in. Ginger was a little uncertain about a buzzing, vibrating contraption but she did good. She just squatted and I couldn’t see very well so Panda got the better shave. Which is fine because she’s the one I couldn’t see very good because she’s darker lol


Better get used to it ladies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m trying to hold off on updates for a weekly instead of daily cus I think that would make me even more impatient 😅


----------

